# Strath---300G in 15min



## Nightskill (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Gamer

mein Freund sagte mir das man in Strath in 15min 300g farmen kann, und nebenbei das Mount ..einfach Hintereingang rein alles pulln bis zum Baron alles looten und fertig..ich natürlich sofort gemacht aber bei einem run kamen mit Verkaufen nur 50g rein


Meine Frage :

Habt ihr Ahnung wie man das macht oder ob es ne andere Ini gibt wo das schneller oder intensiver geht?




Btw bin ich holy paladin und konnte mit aura und weihei gut dmg auf alle machen


----------



## Soramac (23. Januar 2009)

Am besten mal dein Freund fragen? Oo


----------



## Nightskill (23. Januar 2009)

ja der is für 2 Wochen in Urlaub -.- sorry vergessen zu sagen


----------



## GreenIsaac (23. Januar 2009)

Nightskill schrieb:


> ja der is für 2 Wochen in Urlaub -.- sorry vergessen zu sagen



Ich farme zur Zeit selber das Mount dort und komme auch nicht über 50G in 15Min.
Da hat wohl jemand geflunkert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (23. Januar 2009)

intuitiv würd ich mal sagen, wenn du den Runenstoff ins AH setzt und nicht beim Vendor verkaufst, sollte sich dein Erlös schon steigern lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten: Die Effizienz schwankt mit dem Loot, je nachdem ob Rezepte oder BoE Rare/epic Drops dabei waren. Stratholme solo bleibt trotzdem eine nette Geld-/Runenstoffquelle.


----------



## Soramac (23. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub, wenn man Glück hat kann man in Stratholme in einem Run 3-4 Rechtschaffenen Kugeln farmen, die für Verzauberung: Kreuzfahrer benötigt wird und eine Kugel ist so 50 Gold Wert und das wären dann auch so 150-200 Gold und durch dein Verkauf 200-250 Gold und nach Glück, ein paar blaue, falls auch epische Gegenstände kann man die auch für 50-100 Gold verkaufen, da kommt man dann schon auf 300 Gold.


----------



## BastiMM94 (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich mit meinem Blut geskillten dk schon Strath war wegen dem mount... habe aber trotzdem alles gekillt und hatte nach ca. 2std und kp wie vielen runs um die 1k gold zusammen gehabt... also man kann oder konnte?! in Straht sehr gut und auf 80 sehr einfach geld farmen


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (23. Januar 2009)

Bin schon jetzt ingesamt 40x Strat gegangen und du kommst da nie im leben auf 300g in 15min. Außerdem kann man nicht alles bis zum Baron pullen, weil man erstmal die 3 bosse killen muss damit sich überhaupt das tor öffnet. 
Klar wenn man mount farmen will bringt es schon ein bisschen gold inne kassen, aber wie gesagt niemals 300g.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

Alter, mal im ernst?

Warum, glaubst du, dass Blizz bei deinem Freund mehr Gold droppen lässt als bei dir ?

Entweder hat der den anderen Flügel noch mitgepullt oder ein wenig dick aufgetragen.

Und die Chance das Mount droppen zu sehen ist geringer als die Chance mit Level 60ern NAX 25 zu clearen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (23. Januar 2009)

Erstaunlich, soviel Gold hol ich da auch nicht raus.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Runenstoff gibt es ja massig da drin, bei uns ( Aegwynn) momentan 15 Gold das Stack im AH wert.

Kannst ja selbst mal rechnen, kommt ab und an schon was bei rum, aber soviel auch net, wie dein freund dir da weiß machen will.

Grüßle astiria


----------



## Extro (23. Januar 2009)

Sei kein Ei, kauf die Glyphen bei Schalalai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wie?


----------



## Vexoka (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Alter, mal im ernst?
> 
> Warum, glaubst du, dass Blizz bei deinem Freund mehr Gold droppen lässt als bei dir ?
> 
> ...



Zu 1% droppt das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Zu 1% droppt das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weiß, das nennt man eine rethorische Übertreibung zum dem Zweck einen Schachverhalt besonders zu betonen.


----------



## vickie (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann nur sagen Strath für Gold ist super, hab damals mit lvl70 mein Pala auf Exalted gepusht. Mount abgestaubt und an die 2k Gold gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (23. Januar 2009)

Jeder Post widerspricht allem was drüber steht - oder ist oot, ich will ja keine Namen nennen, *hust* *Ohrensammler* *hust*
300g machste vllt. pro Stunde aber nie in 15 m.


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Alter, mal im ernst?
> 
> Warum, glaubst du, dass Blizz bei deinem Freund mehr Gold droppen lässt als bei dir ?
> 
> ...




also um ganz ernst zu sein...2 runs  ich hatte das mount...war aber mit level 70 und nem dudu  zusammen...aso  ich bin priester


----------



## Fornika (23. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wenn man Glück hat kann man in Stratholme in einem Run 3-4 Rechtschaffenen Kugeln farmen, die für Verzauberung: Kreuzfahrer benötigt wird und eine Kugel ist so 50 Gold Wert und das wären dann auch so 150-200 Gold und durch dein Verkauf 200-250 Gold und nach Glück, ein paar blaue, falls auch epische Gegenstände kann man die auch für 50-100 Gold verkaufen, da kommt man dann schon auf 300 Gold.




die Kugeln gibts bei nem Ud run ned!


@ Topic:
50g --> real, 300g ---> übertrieben.
war mit meiner Schami auch 40x drinn und kein Mount......... also nebenbei farmen is auch ned so wirklich real ^^


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Smóky-DOTD schrieb:


> also um ganz ernst zu sein...2 runs  ich hatte das mount...war aber mit level 70 und nem dudu  zusammen...aso  ich bin priester


Um mal das Gegenteil deutlich zu machen: 60 Runs auf 70 mit einem Retri. Kein einziges Mal gedropt. 
Gold hab ich da auf dem Weg zum Baron nebenbei auch gerade mal 50-60 gemacht.
Geh Bollwerk mit 80 und als Schurke, da kannste 200 Gold die Stunde schaffen.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (23. Januar 2009)

Nightskill schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gamer
> 
> mein Freund sagte mir das man in Strath in 15min 300g farmen kann, und nebenbei das Mount ..einfach Hintereingang rein alles pulln bis zum Baron alles looten und fertig..ich natürlich sofort gemacht aber bei einem run kamen mit Verkaufen nur 50g rein
> 
> ...



Naja ich geh mit meinen Mage in 5min da durch und mache nur die Bosse und Mobs die man machen muss weil man net dran vorbei kann, (die grossen Monstritäten) und komme da schon mit so 30-40g hin. Musst meinche sachen im AH verkaufen. Aber 300g in 15min weiss ich auch ent wie er das geschafft hat. Vieleicht glück gehabt das was teurares gedroppt ist oder so.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Jeder Post widerspricht allem was drüber steht - oder ist oot, ich will ja keine Namen nennen, *hust* *Ohrensammler* *hust*
> 300g machste vllt. pro Stunde aber nie in 15 m.




was ist den oot?

ot ist off topic (was ich nicht wahr) aber oot ?


----------



## Mindista (23. Januar 2009)

300g sind möglich, jedoch serverabhängig, in strath droppt massig runenstoff, das ins ah + blauen und grünen loot ins ah.
auf aegwynn geht runenstoff im moment sehr gut weg.


----------



## Towe (23. Januar 2009)

wenn du schnell viel g machen willst geh einfach ins bollwerk hc kill die ersten drei mobs (zeitaufwand 20sec) gehr raus und wieder rein, dann sind die wieder da kill sie erneut. das ziehst du dann nen paar mal durch droppen immer um ein g. also drei g por rein raus da machst du in ner tunde schon einiges.


----------



## Shaquille (23. Januar 2009)

BastiMM94 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich mit meinem Blut geskillten dk schon Strath war wegen dem mount... habe aber trotzdem alles gekillt und hatte nach ca. 2std und kp wie vielen runs um die 1k gold zusammen gehabt... also man kann oder konnte?! in Straht sehr gut und auf 80 sehr einfach geld farmen


ach was, lieber ony single, dauert weniger lang..


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

Towe schrieb:


> wenn du schnell viel g machen willst geh einfach ins bollwerk hc kill die ersten drei mobs (zeitaufwand 20sec) gehr raus und wieder rein, dann sind die wieder da kill sie erneut. das ziehst du dann nen paar mal durch droppen immer um ein g. also drei g por rein raus da machst du in ner tunde schon einiges.




echt?

Also ich dachte, die wären so schnell nur wieder da wenn man die Innie zurücksetzt.
Und wenn ich mich erinnere (was in meinem Alter schwer fällt), dann kann man das nur 5 mal in einer Stunde machen. Das wären also 15g.

Oder steh ich aufm Schlauch und hab irgendwelche Patch Notes nicht ordentlich gelesen ?


----------



## Airness (23. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Um mal das Gegenteil deutlich zu machen: 60 Runs auf 70 mit einem Retri. Kein einziges Mal gedropt.
> Gold hab ich da auf dem Weg zum Baron nebenbei auch gerade mal 50-60 gemacht.
> Geh Bollwerk mit 80 und als Schurke, da kannste 200 Gold die Stunde schaffen.



Und wo ist der Unterschied?  4 Runs zu je 50g sind genauso 200G. Plus eben auch die Chance auf ein Mount.


----------



## Borberat (23. Januar 2009)

Es ist ganz einfach Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Freund ist bestimmt Verzauberer, der sammelt und disst dann das ganze blaue Zeug (das als item nichts wert ist aber als 
Verzaubererzeug endlos viel kostet) und verkauft auch noch dazu die Rufitems für Argentumdämmerung.


----------



## Fornika (23. Januar 2009)

echt bw hc kann man zurück setzten? geilo

achja war letztens mit meienr huntress da drinn und die mobs waren komischerweiße nach rein raus nich wieder da. hmm vielleicht wurde das ja gepatcht ^^


----------



## Borberat (23. Januar 2009)

Airness schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Unterschied?  4 Runs zu je 50g sind genauso 200G. Plus eben auch die Chance auf ein Mount.



UND man hat eine wirklich schöne Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nicht so ein häßliches Loch wie BW...


----------



## Airness (23. Januar 2009)

Shaquille schrieb:


> ach was, lieber ony single, dauert weniger lang..


Ony droppt nur noch die Hälfte, und 1mal pro woche, da farmt man ja mehr bei irgendwelchen Npc#s.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

Fornika schrieb:


> echt bw hc kann man zurück setzten? geilo
> 
> achja war letztens mit meienr huntress da drinn und die mobs waren komischerweiße nach rein raus nich wieder da. hmm vielleicht wurde das ja gepatcht ^^



Kann man zurücksetzen solange man keine ID hat oder ???


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (23. Januar 2009)

300 g? So viel bekommst du wenn du die ganze Ini machst und alle lootest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber in 15 min geht das nicht...


----------



## Kiligen (23. Januar 2009)

Kurz und knapp es geht,zwar nicht ganz 15 min a ber so um die 23 mins.
Also vorrausetzung:Verz,Gute Ah Preise.

Nun gut du farmst dort , es droppen massig grüne Gegenstände.
Die werden gedisst.
Alles ins ah, die Essenzen knapp 20g das stück davon bekommt man ung 7 stück staub bringt auch noch was, Splitter,Runenstoff.

Also es ist zu schaffen ist aber reine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung, den die chance das man Essenzen,splitter,Runenstoff,staub bekommt ist immer unterschiedlich.


----------



## Fornika (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Kann man zurücksetzen solange man keine ID hat oder ???



cool wusste ich gar ned, noch nie versucht XD


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

Fornika schrieb:


> cool wusste ich gar ned, noch nie versucht XD




Soweit ich weiß geht dass, aber eben nich andauernd.

Die "Oldschooler" wissen sicher noch was "Arenaruns" waren (nix mit PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Da war nach vier oder fünf mal auch Schluß mit der Fehlermeldung

"Ihr habt in letzer Zeit zuviele Instanzen betreten" oder so ähnlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich weiß, das nennt man eine rethorische Übertreibung zum dem Zweck einen Schachverhalt besonders zu betonen.



http://www.allvatar.com/news/index.php?p=d...ls&nid=3314

/edit:das nur zur aktuellen "realistischen" dropchance des mounts ohrensammler
die garnicht mehr so gering ist


----------



## Dalrogh (23. Januar 2009)

Ich komm so mit schneiderei/verzauberkunst auf 150g-250g die 15 Minuten.

Mit 80er Hexer geh ich Hintereingang rein an allen mobs vorbeilaufen zu den 3 Bossen, die platt machen looten, dahinter die jeweils 5 trashmobs killen und looten. Dann Zum Schlachthof alle Monstositäten töten/looten...
nun noch zuletzt den Boss vorm Endboss dann Endboss... alles Entzaubern + Runenstoffballen dann alles ins AH sind 10-15 Minuten und je mehr greens droppen je mehr Gold ca. 150-250g pro run.

Edit: Dropprate Mount wurd gefixt von 0,1% auf 1% was aber leider auch noch minimal ist -.-


----------



## Eltin (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> was ist den oot?
> 
> ot ist off topic (was ich nicht wahr) aber oot ?



out off topic?


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> http://www.allvatar.com/news/index.php?p=d...ls&nid=3314
> 
> /edit:das nur zur aktuellen "realistischen" dropchance des mounts ohrensammler
> die garnicht mehr so gering ist




1:100 naja wenn das nicht gering ist

nimm mal an deine Chance eine Operation zu überleben stünden 1:100 gegen dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Eltin

thx!!


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Edit: Dropprate Mount wurd gefixt von 0,1% auf 1% was aber leider auch noch minimal ist -.-


Würde ich nicht behaupten. Bei einer Droprate von 0,1% macht das im gesammten Bild 1 Mount auf 1000 Runs. Bei 1% macht das ein Mount auf 100 Runs. Also wenn ich jetzt 900 Runs weniger machen muss, dann finde ich das schon ziemlich derbe Droprate.

Allerdings ist da eher der Zufall mit dabei. Wenn es einer kriegt, bekommen es 99 Leute nicht. Bei dem wievielten Run es der und der dann kriegt, ist nebensächlich.


----------



## Fornika (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß geht dass, aber eben nich andauernd.
> 
> Die "Oldschooler" wissen sicher noch was "Arenaruns" waren (nix mit PvP
> 
> ...




ja sicher kenn ich das noch ^^ aber da gabs noch laaaaaannnggggeee kein hc modus ^^


----------



## Dalrogh (23. Januar 2009)

selbst jetzt kannst du 10000 runs machen und das mount nicht bekommen... wie gesagt der Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Allerdings ist da eher der Zufall mit dabei. Wenn es einer kriegt, bekommen es 99 Leute nicht. Bei dem wievielten Run es der und der dann kriegt, ist nebensächlich.



Nö, 1: 100 bedeutet nicht, von 100 runs bekommt es einer.
So einfach macht es dir die Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung nicht.

Es wäre sehr wohl möglich, dass es an einem Tag jeder bekommt der den run macht oder 1 Monat lang gar keiner.
Nur von der statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit her liegt der Drop bei 1:100, das bedeutet die von mir genannten Variaten sind nicht wahrscheinlich aber dennoch möglich.

@ all

ja ich weiß, dass die Droppchance erhöht wurde.

Entschuldigt dass ich 1:100 immer noch für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Alter, mal im ernst?
> 
> Warum, glaubst du, dass Blizz bei deinem Freund mehr Gold droppen lässt als bei dir ?
> 
> ...


dropchance wurd erhöht...


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und die Chance das Mount droppen zu sehen ist geringer als die Chance mit Level 60ern NAX 25 zu clearen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sehs aber immer öfter bei Leuten... ^^ Die Dropchance wurde ja 'leider' erhöht.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (23. Januar 2009)

Shaquille schrieb:


> ach was, lieber ony single, dauert weniger lang..



Die gute Dame droppt nur noch 50g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (23. Januar 2009)

wenn man grad bei stratholme sind:

wo krieg ich dens chlüssel fürn hintereingang her? q oder bossdrop


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Die gute Dame droppt nur noch 50g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haben sie es runtergeschraubt?^^


----------



## Gattay (23. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wenn man Glück hat kann man in Stratholme in einem Run 3-4 Rechtschaffenen Kugeln farmen,



Die droppen aber nur im Klosterbereich, und er hat vom Hintereingang gesprochen. Ich glaube nicht, dass man da mit einem normalen Run 300 gold bekommt


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> wenn man grad bei stratholme ist:
> 
> wo krieg ich dens chlüssel fürn hintereingang her? q oder bossdrop


hab mal deinen oberen satz korrigiert sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 isn bossdrop von magistrat barthilas oder so


----------



## Crâshbâsh (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Haben sie es runtergeschraubt?^^



Gab eben einen Post dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Gab eben einen Post dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, überlesen oder so, les mir nicht immer jede Seite durch... Naja wurde ja auch mal Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Du kannst folgendes machen:

Die Bosse 1 bis 3 zu Boss 4 zusammen Pullen. Das ist vor dem Gatter. Dieses geht erst auf wenn du 1. die Bosse down hast und 2.die fünf Wachen in den drei Türmen erlegt hast. Dann erst geht das Gatter auf. 

Dann kannst du die Riesen Mobs alle zusammen Pullen und weg Bomben. Dann kommt Rammstein. "Erinnert mich immer an die tolle Band."

Dann kommen zwei Wellen Mobs. Einmal Non Elite so um die 20 Stück. Einfach weg Bomben und gut ist. Und erst dann geht die Türe zum Endboss "Baron" auf. Dann kommt die zweite Mobwelle. 5 Mobs 60er Elilte. Auch kein Problem mit dem richtigen Char und auf Level 80.

Nun kommt man zum Baron vor. Der auch keine Herausforderung ist.


Thema Gold:

Bargold loot so zwischen 15 und 20 Gold sind bestimmt drin. 
Dann hat man eine sehr große menge an Runenstoff. Je nach Server und Handelstag mal mehr mal weniger Wert. Bei mir auf dem Server geht Runenstoff im Stack für 4 bis 10 Gold weg. Ich denke so über den Daumen gepeilt bekommt man so um die 5 Stack zusammen.
Als nächstes bekommt man einige "Essenzen des Untots" die sind bei mir auf dem Server so um die 7 Gold das Stück wert.

Nun folgt das Zeug was die meisten liegen lassen. Graues Waffen und Rüstungszeug. Das lohnt sich aber auch mit zu nehmen da es teilweise je nach Stück bis zu 2 Gold wert ist.
Viele Grüne Sachen. Diese muss man Genauer betrachten und am besten im AH abgleichen. Manche Grüne Dinge sind 10 Gold Wert. Andere kaum was. Diese dann entzaubern und das dann ins AH stellen. 
Nun folgt Blaues Zeug. Set T0 Seelengebunden verkaufen oder besser entzaubern. Nicht Seelengebunden bringt im AH zwischen 5 Gold und sage und schreibe 25 Gold Pro Stück. Dabei kommt es an für welche Klasse es ist. 
Jetzt die nicht Set Blau Teile. Seelengebunden Verkaufen oder besser entzaubern. Nicht Seelengebundene auf jeden fall im AH Verkaufen. Jedes Teil bringt um die 20 Gold. Da diese ein Toller Einstieg in die Scherbenwelt sind. Daher so teuer.

Preise können je nach Tag und Server natürlich Variieren. 

Rechnen wir den Spaß zusammen kommen wir Pro Run auf gut und gerne 150 bis 200 Gold wenn die Server bedingungen es hergeben.

Besonderes Goodie ist der Rar Dropp des Mounts welches gerade bei Allianz Spielern extrem beliebt ist da dies die einzige Art ist ein Begehrtes Untotes Mount zu bekommen. Besonderer Style für Priester und Paladine. Wenn es Verkaufbar wäre würde es deutlich mehr bringen als der ZA Bär der bei manchen Stammraids für 5000 Gold verkauft wurde. Natürlich nur wenn die 9 anderen Raidmember schon einen haben. Das Untote Baron Mount denke ich würde gut und gerne 7500 Gold bringen da es einfach mehr Style hat.

15 Minuten halte ich bei sehr guter Ausrüstung für machbar. Ich selber brauche mit Vergelter Pala und Todesritter jeweils 25 bis 30 Minuten. Auf 80 locker Solo machbar. Als Stoffklasse könnte es schwerer werden. Feral Druiden könnten es bestimmt auch sehr locker schaffen. Sowie Krieger. 

300 Gold denke ich müssten die Server bedingungen für den Verkauf der Beute Optimal sein. Sehe ich Grundsätzlich als nicht ausgeschlossen an.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Reschmet (23. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß noch als ich als Neueinsteiger Gier gemacht habe als das beim ersten run gedropt ist und dann alle andern need machten....


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr wohl möglich, dass es an einem Tag jeder bekommt der den run macht oder 1 Monat lang gar keiner.
> Nur von der statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit her liegt der Drop bei 1:100, das bedeutet die von mir genannten Variaten sind nicht wahrscheinlich aber dennoch möglich.


Es wäre auch Möglich gewesen, dass es jeder Spieler seit Release gleich beim ersten Mal bekommt, bis zum heutigen Tage. Das man bei jedem Run das Baronmount bekommt. Alles Möglich, aber unwahrscheinlich.
Ich redete auch von vergleichbaren, einfach nachzuvollziehbareren Beispielen. 
Aber wenn man 1.000 Jahre lang alle Spieler nur das Mount farmen lassen würde, käme man immer näher an die 1%. Wenn an einem Tag 10 Leute reingehen und 5 Leute das Mount bekommen (beim jeweils ersten Run), liegt die Dropchance bei 50%. Das ist bei allen weiter unten liegenden Chancen ebenfalls möglich, bis hin zu den alten 0,1%. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit darauf sinkt enorm. Die Variabilitäten von Wahrscheinlichkeiten sind allerdings nie vorhersehbar.

Jetzt mal rein rechnerisch gesehen, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (23. Januar 2009)

Shaquille schrieb:


> ach was, lieber ony single, dauert weniger lang..



Ony Solo ist langweilig.

Wer Taff besitzt soll sich mal Solo an einem der Uralten World Bosse versuchen. Ysondre zum Beispiel. ^^ Mein Todesritter 0% Leben Ysondre 97% ^^ Viel Spaß. 

WICHTIG: Wer behauptet das er es geschafft hat dem Glaube ich aufgrund eigener Erfahrung erst wenn es ein Video gibt. 

Gruß Durag


----------



## Merlinia (23. Januar 2009)

Smóky-DOTD schrieb:


> also um ganz ernst zu sein...2 runs  ich hatte das mount...war aber mit level 70 und nem dudu  zusammen...aso  ich bin priester






Wenn du eine 100%tige dropchance hast, ist es ja nicht zwingend notwendig, dass es erst nach 100 runs oder so dropt, kannst Glück haben und das nach dem ersten mal bekommen oder auch  erst nach 200 mal und dann aber gleich 2 mal hintereinander...


----------



## Namir (23. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wenn man Glück hat kann man in Stratholme in einem Run 3-4 Rechtschaffenen Kugeln farmen, die für Verzauberung: Kreuzfahrer benötigt wird und eine Kugel ist so 50 Gold Wert und das wären dann auch so 150-200 Gold und durch dein Verkauf 200-250 Gold und nach Glück, ein paar blaue, falls auch epische Gegenstände kann man die auch für 50-100 Gold verkaufen, da kommt man dann schon auf 300 Gold.



die kugeln droppen aber nur bei den humanoiden und die sind genau auf der anderen seite ...
aber da kann man jedenfalls gut farmen. am besten ein verzauberer rein. alles blaue dissen und kreuzfahrer fixfertig auf ne waffenrolle machen und ins ah stellen


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du kannst folgendes machen:



gute Beschreibung für nen Gold run!
aber du wirst nicht umhin kommen in die Zigurate vor denen die 3 Bosse sitzen reinzugehen und da die Nonelites zu killen, sonst geht es nacher nicht weiter.

(Edit: sehe grade das du das erwähnt hattest, sorry überlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Wenn ich da bin bin ich allerdings mehr an dem doofen Mount interessiert mach also einen Mountrun.
Und da kann man das ganze noch erheblich beschleunigen da man auf 80 außer den Bossen quasi alles stehen lassen kann.


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Merlinia schrieb:


> Wenn du eine 100%tige dropchance hast, ist es ja nicht zwingend notwendig, dass es erst nach 100 runs oder so dropt...


Doch, weil man bei 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit folglich bei jedem Run das Mount bekommen MUSS! 100% lässt keine Variablen in der Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr zu. 
Bei 99,99% allerdings besteht die Möglichkeit, selbst nach 20 Millionen Runs das Mount nicht zu bekommen. Allerdings zu 99,99% unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Es wäre auch Möglich gewesen, dass es jeder Spieler seit Release gleich beim ersten Mal bekommt, bis zum heutigen Tage. Das man bei jedem Run das Baronmount bekommt. Alles Möglich, aber unwahrscheinlich.
> Ich redete auch von vergleichbaren, einfach nachzuvollziehbareren Beispielen.
> Aber wenn man 1.000 Jahre lang alle Spieler nur das Mount farmen lassen würde, käme man immer näher an die 1%. Wenn an einem Tag 10 Leute reingehen und 5 Leute das Mount bekommen (beim jeweils ersten Run), liegt die Dropchance bei 50%. Das ist bei allen weiter unten liegenden Chancen ebenfalls möglich, bis hin zu den alten 0,1%. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit darauf sinkt enorm. Die Variabilitäten von Wahrscheinlichkeiten sind allerdings nie vorhersehbar.
> 
> Jetzt mal rein rechnerisch gesehen, wohlgemerkt.



genau das wollte ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> gute Beschreibung für nen Gold run!
> aber du wirst nicht umhin kommen in die Zigurate vor denen die 3 Bosse sitzen reinzugehen und da die Nonelites zu killen, sonst geht es nacher nicht weiter.
> 
> (Edit: sehe grade das du das erwähnt hattest, sorry überlesen
> ...



Hallo,

Danke für das Lob.

Wenn ich hingehe ich mache beides. Und als Todesritter kann ich von überall Quasi bis auf Katzensprungreichweite heran Porten. Archeus sei dank. ^^
Und die knapp 30 Minuten und das Gold ist es mir dann auch noch Wert. Ich verbinde da einfach beides.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Semetor (23. Januar 2009)

Man konnte mal die Essenzen usw für paar g verkaufen aber jetzt bingt es 100% nicht mehr als 50g


----------



## KimOhNo (23. Januar 2009)

zu wieviel % droppt das Mount eigentlich? Ich will auch mal langsma anfangen, als echter DK muss man es einfach haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wodurch krieg ich nochmal den schlüssel? ist ja alles schon ewigkeiten her merk ich grad -_-


----------



## Wagdy (23. Januar 2009)

Wurde doch schon in diesem Thread erwähnt, der schlüssel dropt und 1% iss die Dropchance...
Also echt, wenigstens die 4 Seiten könnt man lesen...Gnome...pah


----------



## Sjul (23. Januar 2009)

kann man das schaffen, soviel zu pullen und dann alles zu haun? ich mein irgentwann stirbt man ja..


----------



## DrMabuse (23. Januar 2009)

NOchmal auf die 1% dropchance.

Ganz einfach erklärt: Man nehme ein Würfel mit 100 Seiten, also von 1-100. Das Pony hat die zahl 100.
                               Bei jedem kill wird neu gewürfelt. Man muss halt Glück haben das die 100 gewürfelt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


                               So sollte es jeder kapieren, wie das in etwa läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> edit: wodurch krieg ich nochmal den schlüssel? ist ja alles schon ewigkeiten her merk ich grad -_-


Vorne reingehen, alles killen, Schlüssel irgendwo looten, beim nächsten Mal hinten reingehen.


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

DrMabuse schrieb:


> NOchmal auf die 1% dropchance.
> 
> Ganz einfach erklärt: Man nehme ein Würfel mit 100 Seiten, also von 1-100. Das Pony hat die zahl 100.
> Bei jedem kill wird neu gewürfelt. Man muss halt Glück haben das die 100 gewürfelt wird
> ...


Dazu solltest du wenn dann schon sagen, dass trotz Milliarden von Würfelwürfen es immer die Möglichkeit besteht, niemals die 100 zu Würfeln.
Deswegen sollte man sich auf solche Zahlen erst gar nicht stützen, weil es im Endeffekt vom Zufall (oder der Variable der Wahrscheinlichkeit, der du unterliegst, wenn du das Mount dennoch bekommst) abhängig ist.


----------



## Leyndoo (23. Januar 2009)

der loot wird schon beim betreten der ini bestimmt nicht beim killen der bosse


----------



## Syrics (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Alter, mal im ernst?
> 
> Warum, glaubst du, dass Blizz bei deinem Freund mehr Gold droppen lässt als bei dir ?
> 
> Entweder hat der den anderen Flügel noch mitgepullt oder ein wenig dick aufgetragen.



Oder er hat nen Lichtaccount =)

T: Öhm..ja...nein geht nicht^^


----------



## Perxodor (23. Januar 2009)

Leyndoo schrieb:


> der loot wird schon beim betreten der ini bestimmt nicht beim killen der bosse




jetz sollte man nur noch vorher in die taschen der bosse guckn können um zu sehn was se so droppn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^ auch grad am strat farmen :> lohnt sich auf grund des Runenstoffs hab mitlerweile das monopol vom server^^
kaufe imer ales von fremden auf und setz es zu meinem preis rein x)


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Perxodor schrieb:


> ..auch grad am strat farmen :> lohnt sich auf grund des Runenstoffs hab mitlerweile das monopol vom server^^
> kaufe imer ales von fremden auf und setz es zu meinem preis rein x)



Auktionshaus-Wirtschaft

Und wenn du jetzt noch mal das Wort Monopol in WoW verwendest, muss ich dir wehtun...


----------



## Durag Silberbart (23. Januar 2009)

Sjul schrieb:


> kann man das schaffen, soviel zu pullen und dann alles zu haun? ich mein irgentwann stirbt man ja..




Hallo,

Soviel weis ich nicht. Aber was man kann ist rein und bis zum Boss 1 viele Mobs mit nehmen und vor dem Boss weg Bomben. Als Frost Todesritter machbar. Andere Tankklassen weis ich nicht.
Vom Boss 1 nach dessen Ableben zu Boss 2 viele Mobs mit ziehen und vor dem Boss weg Bomben als Frost TR geht auch.
Und zum Dritten Boss auch Null Problem.

Das Schlachthaus nach dem Gatter kannste die Monstrositäten auch alle zusammen ziehen und weg Moschen. 

Ich gestehe das ich etwas schiss habe bis zu Boss drei alle andere Bosse zu ziehen und dazu noch ne menge Mobs dazu. 

Gruß Durag


----------



## DrMabuse (23. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Dazu solltest du wenn dann schon sagen, dass trotz Milliarden von Würfelwürfen es immer die Möglichkeit besteht, niemals die 100 zu Würfeln.
> Deswegen sollte man sich auf solche Zahlen erst gar nicht stützen, weil es im Endeffekt vom Zufall (oder der Variable der Wahrscheinlichkeit, der du unterliegst, wenn du das Mount dennoch bekommst) abhängig ist.




Ich glaube bzw hoffe das das alle wissen, oder kennst du jemand der noch nie "Mensch ärger Dich nicht" gespielt hat? Wenn man verzeifelt versucht seine erste Figur mit einer 6 starten zu lassen und nach 15 mal würfeln immernoch keine 6 aufblitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jetzt stell die das mal bei einem Würfel mit 100 zahlen vor......Glück ist alles ^^

mfg


----------



## ExMachina (23. Januar 2009)

DrMabuse schrieb:


> Ich glaube bzw hoffe das das alle wissen, oder kennst du jemand der noch nie "Mensch ärger Dich nicht" gespielt hat?



Ich hab schon Leute gesehen, die heulend ins Zimmer gelaufen sind, weil sie nie auch nur eine Figur aus ihrem Pott ins Spielfeld transportiert haben, weil nie eine 6 bei ihnen gefallen ist, oder andere, die 10 mal hintereinander nur 6en hatten. Ja, ich weiss, was du damit sagen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Leyndoo schrieb:


> der loot wird schon beim betreten der ini bestimmt nicht beim killen der bosse


Woher weißt du das?


----------



## Papa Baer00 (23. Januar 2009)

kann sein das die ini nen bug hat? alle typen gekillt wo eig. rammstein kommen soll, nix kam. nur tor zu alle mobs down aber kein boss


----------



## Sjul (23. Januar 2009)

bei mir nich.. hab mich grad durchgehackt und 3mal dürft ihr raten was passiert is..... HAB DAS OBERGEILE PFERD BEKOMMEN UND WAR ZUM ALLERERSTEMAL DRINNE   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach is das leben doch schön^^
Und das is jetz ernstgemeint.. Also bitte die : LOL OMG ROFL KackBoON LÜgna Flames lassen, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gummiruecken (23. Januar 2009)

Papa schrieb:


> kann sein das die ini nen bug hat? alle typen gekillt wo eig. rammstein kommen soll, nix kam. nur tor zu alle mobs down aber kein boss



Ja, das hatten wir auch mal, aber keine Ahnung wann / aus welchem Grund der auftritt. 

Haben dann noch nen Ticket aufgemacht, aber das dauerte dann ewig und als der Cooldown auf dem Ruhestein weg war haben wir uns damit rausgeportet und Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## mckayser (23. Januar 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Besonderes Goodie ist der Rar Dropp des Mounts welches gerade bei Allianz Spielern extrem beliebt ist da dies die einzige Art ist ein Begehrtes Untotes Mount zu bekommen.  Das Untote Baron Mount denke ich würde gut und gerne 7500 Gold bringen da es einfach mehr Style hat.
> 
> ...



Wenn man dann von ner Dropchance von 1% ausgeht, kann man bei 7500g "Wert" ja eigentlich auch noch 7500g * 0,01 = 75g als Goldertrag (Erwartungswert pro Run) einrechnen^^
Das was praktisch in einem Run und dem 1% vom mount mit "dropt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakyo (23. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Um mal das Gegenteil deutlich zu machen: 60 Runs auf 70 mit einem Retri. Kein einziges Mal gedropt.
> Gold hab ich da auf dem Weg zum Baron nebenbei auch gerade mal 50-60 gemacht.
> *Geh Bollwerk mit 80 und als Schurke, da kannste 200 Gold die Stunde schaffen.*



Damit hab ich mir nun schon eine goldene Nase verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glorfandriel (23. Januar 2009)

Ok, ich geb zu ich hab den Thread nicht gelesen..^^ aber falls es noch niemand gesagt haben sollte, ich hab zu BC zeiten zu zweit strath gefarmt Baron run in ca. 25-30 mins gab 120g im schnitt für jeden, die essenzen aus den grünen Items waren auf Wrathbringer je 30g wert ca. und die Bossdrop Splitter 10-15g haben zwar die preise bis auf die hälfte gedrückt gehabt aber war ne gute Alternative zu öden Dailys... was die Splitter und Essenzen jetz geben weiss ich nichtmehr genau musst mal im AH schauen ob sich das noch lohnt.

Mfg  Glorfandriel


----------



## Senzuality (23. Januar 2009)

Sjul schrieb:


> bei mir nich.. hab mich grad durchgehackt und 3mal dürft ihr raten was passiert is..... HAB DAS OBERGEILE PFERD BEKOMMEN UND WAR ZUM ALLERERSTEMAL DRINNE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Screen / Armory-Link ^^


----------



## mijasma (23. Januar 2009)

Alle Mops vom Nebeneingang bis zum Tor bei den Monstrositäten zu pullen und dann wegzubomben, lol was für eine schwachsinnige Behauptung. Die Spinnen Netzen dich fest die Kreischer halten dich Stumm kein laufen kein Zaubern dabei etwa 100 60er Elite am Arsch. Wer soll das glauben vielleicht ein Warhammer Spieler ansonsten *lach*.

Das bei einer Droprate von 1% auch 100 Jahre kein Drop kommen kann. Man was redet ihr hier eigentlich fürn Zeug. Das ganze wird von Programmen über Datenbanken errechnet in denn eine bestimmte Zahl Lots eines Items, über eine bestimmte anzahl Mopkills verteilt wird. Das du vielleicht 10'000mal da reingehen kannst ohne das es Dropt ist irgenwie mögliche, wenn auch sehr theoretisch, dass es aber innerhalb von 10'000 runs 100mal dropt ist sicher ausser es liegt ein Fehler in der Datenbank vor.

300g in 15min glaub nicht alles was sie dir erzählen, das meiste ist stark übertrieben.


----------



## Tharinn (23. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1:100 naja wenn das nicht gering ist
> 
> nimm mal an deine Chance eine Operation zu überleben stünden 1:100 gegen dich
> 
> ...



Scherzkeks! Eine Operation nicht überleben kann man irgendwie nur einmal. Nen Strat-Run machste halt nochmal, solange, bis dein Hottehü dropt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... wenn du denn unbedingt darauf aus bist! Und es ist ja nicht so, dass das Gold, was dabei dropt nix wert wäre, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (23. Januar 2009)

Ein Strat Run (Hintereingang-->Baron) gibt im Schnitt (vendor+runenstoff im AH) ~50-60g. Und zwar, wenn man nur die Bosse macht, keine Trashs. So ein RUn dauert 7-15min, jeh nach Skill, Specc und Klasse!
ALLES ANDERE ist absoluter Quatsch und NICHT representativ. Und das sag ich aus 400 Runs Erfahrung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Januar 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Scherzkeks! Eine Operation nicht überleben kann man irgendwie nur einmal. Nen Strat-Run machste halt nochmal, solange, bis dein Hottehü dropt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon klar.
Bei dem Beispiel ging es mir nur darum zu verdeutlichen, dass eine 100 : 1 Chance (also 1%) immer noch ne üble Kackchance ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (24. Januar 2009)

Für Gold geht mal questen,da kriegste schnell


----------



## Deuratis (24. Januar 2009)

ony alleine machen bringt um die 200g und noch viele gegenstände zum vekaufen


----------



## BrdDaSram (24. Januar 2009)

Kara zu zweit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vergelter & Healschami
gibt aber genug andere Kombos


----------



## Varitu (24. Januar 2009)

DrMabuse schrieb:


> NOchmal auf die 1% dropchance.
> 
> Ganz einfach erklärt: Man nehme ein Würfel mit 100 Seiten, also von 1-100. Das Pony hat die zahl 100.
> Bei jedem kill wird neu gewürfelt. Man muss halt Glück haben das die 100 gewürfelt wird
> ...



thx für die Info. Wo ist den der  Hintereingang der Ini?

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Gamor (24. Januar 2009)

der wollt sich nur wichtig machen


----------



## Knochengeist (24. Januar 2009)

hab jetzt auch mal Strat solo versucht......
was kann ich gegen die Seuche machen, die 10 min an mir tickt und ich weder essen noch trinken kann?
weiß jetzt leider nicht wie die heißt :/
Char siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (24. Januar 2009)

also es ist schon möglich, ABER es kommt natürlich aufs Dropluck an.

ich meine wenn 5 stacks runenstoff, 4 blaue items und einige rechtschaffenden kugeln droppen und man die im ah verkauft.


aber so gesehen kannste auch 1k gold bei einem mob in 1min machen, das Problem ist, es müsste genau in dieser zeit ein rnd epic droppen^^


----------



## Geige (24. Januar 2009)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Zu 1% droppt das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 nein sicher ned das ist nur aufgerundet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es dropt zu 0,15 % nach dem guide von data becker^^


----------



## Malarius (24. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Alter, mal im ernst?
> 
> Warum, glaubst du, dass Blizz bei deinem Freund mehr Gold droppen lässt als bei dir ?
> 
> ...



wie du keine ahnung hast, ich war 7 Mal Strath alleine und es war meine


----------



## Kukuderdudu (24. Januar 2009)

omg hört doch mal auf nach goldfarmorten zu fragen.. die wirklich geilen verrät eh keiner. Und nein du schaffst keine 300g in 15mins!


----------



## Leyndoo (24. Januar 2009)

vielleicht verrätst ja du einen?^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. Januar 2009)

Deuratis schrieb:


> ony alleine machen bringt um die 200g und noch viele gegenstände zum vekaufen




Seid Mittwoch nicht mehr waren zu 3t drinne haben jeder nur 17g bekommen verkauf nicht mitberechnet

und warum weil es minimum 10 Spieler in den jeweiligen Klassenforen gibt die dort nen guide veröffentlichen wie ony solo geht

ergo hat Blizz was dagegen gemacht weil die spieler sich das gold erarbeiten sollen

obwohl sie sich damit auch ins fleisch schneiden weil wenn die spieler sich ihr gold ingame besorgen würden sie nicht zu goldseller rennen


komisch Aiman Aiman hab da nen Fall für dich


----------



## Leyndoo (24. Januar 2009)

Kukuderdudu schrieb:


> omg hört doch mal auf nach goldfarmorten zu fragen.. die wirklich geilen verrät eh keiner. Und nein du schaffst keine 300g in 15mins!


komm schon sag uns einen dann flamen wir nicht mehr dieses forum


----------



## szene333 (16. Februar 2009)

Rakyo schrieb:


> Damit hab ich mir nun schon eine goldene Nase verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit den beiden Kisten?


----------

